# Steel Inc



## Dabbler (Mar 2, 2017)

Steel Inc.
Address: Bay 3, 3260, 46 Ave, SE, Calgary

Hours:
Mon-Sat 8 am to 5 pm
Closed on long weekends and Stat Holidays

Phone:  587-349-4766
Email: jmbasnett@steel-incorporated.com

As At March 1, 2017
                                           Steel Inc    Federal
20' - 4" X 2" X .125  tube   125.20       136.40
20' - 1" X 1" X .125 angle    15.80         13.60


----------



## Janger (Mar 4, 2017)

Just a little more and it's clean and not rusty. Works for me. And they're open sat.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 14, 2017)

Was up buying 170 feet of angle and tubing yesterday. The owner tells me he's looking for a bigger place with more parking. I love it when local business do well. Good for him.


----------



## UboatCmdr (Jul 7, 2017)

Just got 250' of tubing delivered for an offroad trailer. Great stuff from James as always


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 7, 2017)

Pics of the build would be sweet!


----------



## UboatCmdr (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm planning on starting a build thread on some other forums. I'll make sure to post it here too! 

I'll probably post photos on Instagram before they hit any forums. Go follow me  @boulderoutdoorproducts


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 7, 2017)

I so have shop envy. I can't imagine having enough room to build one of these. Just turning around without banging into something is a reach in fact.

Nice.


----------



## UboatCmdr (Jul 8, 2017)

Here's a photo of the full shop before I starting filling it up.  3 phase power too!

Thanks  haha, yeah I needed a warehouse/showroom for my company, so I made sure to go a little bit bigger so I could move all my fab tools here from the small 2 car garage at home


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 10, 2017)

I liked this too because it was uploaded sideways like all my pics. I have no idea why this happens, but relate to anyone who has the same problem as me and my iPhone.

Our struggle is real...just misunderstood (by 90 degrees).



Darn,,,I want your shop space @Uboatcndr


----------

